# Kim Jung Il tot - Homefront Entwickler lagen 2 Wochen daneben



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Dezember 2011)

*Kim Jung Il tot - Homefront Entwickler lagen 2 Wochen daneben*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ein Screenshot aus dem Intro, welches den Todeszeitraum für 2012 prognostizierte)​Am heutigen Morgen tickert weltweit die Meldung über den Tod von Nordkoreas Diktator Kim Jung Il über die Nachrichtenkanäle. Laut dem koreanischen Staatsfernsehen verstarb der kommunistische Machthaber während einer Zugfahrt an einem Herzinfarkt, Nachfolger des Despoten soll wohl sein dritter Sohn, Kim Jung Un werden.

Aus Spielersicht dürfte interessant sein, dass diese Abfolge - bisher - fast exakt dem zeitlichen Ablauf in THQs Shooter "Homefront" entspricht, allerdings wird dort der Tod des Diktators für das Jahr 2012 prognostiziert, also in nichtmal mehr 2 Wochen - ob man das jetzt als "Pech" für den Entwickler, oder eine erschreckend genaue Vorhersage der Zukunft deuten mag bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Für letzteres spricht, dass der die US-Wirtschaft durch eine Ölknappheit abwürgende - im Spiel für das Jahr 2015 anberaumte - Krieg zwischen Saudi-Arabien (respektive Israel) und Iran derzeit scheibar bereits in Vorbereitung ist, so man denn die entsprechenden Agenturmeldungen über Anzeichen der diesbezüglichen Mobilmachung und Vorbereitung der USA, der Briten und Israel vernommen hat.

Aus gegebenem Anlass hier daher noch mal das Intro aus Homefront, dessen düstere (und zum Ende hin absurde) Zukunftsvision hoffentlich nie Wirklichkeit wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_ITB6Ytn-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Südkorea sowie Japan haben ihre Truppen jedenfalls umgehend in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt, auch weil im Norden Koreas im Grenzgebiet verstärkte Aktivität zu verzeichnen ist.
Quelle: Irgendeine unterkoffeinierte Synapse meines Gehirns


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Dezember 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Südkorea sowie Japan haben ihre Truppen jedenfalls umgehend in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt, auch weil im Norden Koreas im Grenzgebiet verstärkte Aktivität zu verzeichnen ist.


 
Quelle?
Meine sagt nämlich, dass Südkoreas Truppen in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt wurden, sich jedoch auf nördlicher Seite bisher überhaupt nichts tut. Dass Japan seine Truppen in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt haben soll, ist mir auch neu.
Was sollten die Nordkoreaner auch tun, die haben jetzt erstmal genug bei sich selber zu erledigen, gleich in der Orientierungsphase nach dem Tod vom "Führer" eher überstürzt einen Krieg anzuzetteln, ist so ziemlich das dümmste, was sie tun könnten..


----------



## Deimos (19. Dezember 2011)

Bitte entschuldige, aber mir erschliesst sich der Sinn der News nicht ganz.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgend ein Spielszenario in ähnlicher Form in der Realität eintrifft, liegt so ziemlich bei 100%. Der Tod eines Diktators zählt auch nicht gerade zu den Fällen, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit tief liegt....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein Video auf Euronews dazu :
Nordkorea trauert um den “geliebten Führer” | euronews, welt

Ich hoffe für die Bevölkerung das jetzt bessere Zeiten anbrechen, aber realistisch gesehen glaube ich nicht daran denn die Machthaber wollen sicher nicht deren Macht abgeben wollen.
Den Demokratie ist dort ja noch immer ein Fremdwort.


----------



## sudfaisl (19. Dezember 2011)

2 Wochen sinds auch nicht. Im Video fährt die Kamera über die Zeitung und man erkennt, dass diese am 29. veröffentlicht wurde. Den Monat erkennt man leider nicht.
Das sind, ausgehend von Januar, ~6 Wochen 

Ansonsten: Ich hoffe ja inständig, dass dies ein Schritt in Richtung Deeskalation und Wiedervereinigung auf der koreanischen Halbinsel ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

Homefront ist mist. Wie will ein Land, in dem 3/4 der Menschen praktisch verhungern ohne fremde Hilfe, die Weltherrschaft übernehmen?


----------



## DarkMo (19. Dezember 2011)

beim titel hab ich überlegt, wieso sich ausgerechnet paar spiele entwickler 2 wochen neben nen sterbenden legen xD


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> beim titel hab ich überlegt, wieso sich ausgerechnet paar spiele entwickler 2 wochen neben nen sterbenden legen xD


 
Da hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## NCphalon (19. Dezember 2011)

Joa, die Armee ist außerdem total mies ausgestattet und irgendwie fällt mir auch kein Land (außer vllt. dem Iran^^) ein, das die nennenswert unterstützen kann und will^^


----------



## macskull (19. Dezember 2011)

Man musste kein Orakel gewesen sein, um damit zu rechnen, dass ein ohnehin schwer angeschlagener Mann mit fast 70 innerhalb der nächsten Jahre stirbt, zumindest kam das für mich nicht sonderlich unerwartet.
Wenn mir heute einer sagt, dass Heesters innerhalb der nächsten zwei Jahre stirbt, habe ich auch nicht wirklich viele Gründe daran zu zweifeln. Als Hellseher würde ich diese Person damit aber dennoch nicht bezeichnen.
Gleiches gilt für das Kriegsszenario im nahen bzw. mittleren Osten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es da irgendwo in den nächsten zehn Jahren kracht ist nunmal ziemlich hoch. Es steht denke ich mal ziemlich außer Frage, dass bei zunehmender Ölknappheit, Kriege um diesen imens wichtigen Rohstoff ausbrechen und dass das vermutlich in dieser Region der Fall sein dürfte ist denke ich auch ziemlich klar.

@*Whoosaa*
Absolut deiner Meinung...es wäre ziemlich dumm, das hat aber viele Diktatoren nicht soderlich gestört es eben doch zu tun. Nach dem Tod des einen Diktators könnte das Volk einen Austand proben und da passt ein Konflikt, der für Geschlossenheit im eigenen Land sorgt gut rein um die eigene Macht zu sichern...so lange man es nicht übertreibt.
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2555-whoosaa.html
*Mfg


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Dezember 2011)

oh mann, das mit nordkorea wird noch ne wilde sache...
vorallem weil sein sohn kim jong un gerade mal mitte zwanzig ist und ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade wie ein netter mensch aussieht...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> oh mann, das mit nordkorea wird noch ne wilde sache...
> vorallem weil sein sohn kim jong un gerade mal mitte zwanzig ist und ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade wie ein netter mensch aussieht...


 Auf den Sohn kommt es bei diesem Regime eigentlich nicht wirklich an denn der ist ja nur eine Vorzeigeperson für diese ganze Diktatur.
Denn er hat ja nicht die 100%ige macht, das haben die wenigen um ihn herum, um die würde ich mir mehr sorgen machen, denn die haben sich ja nicht verändert und werden dem alten weg treu bleiben... also extreme Diktatur bis zum bitteren ende, das kennen wir ja schon von der Arabischen Welt.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

Triceratops schrieb:


> extreme Diktatur bis zum bitteren ende, das kennen wir ja schon von der Arabischen Welt.


 
Ja leider.
Würde dort Demokratie herrschen dann  hätte man viele Todesopfer gar nicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist das eine It News!?


----------



## NetXSR (19. Dezember 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ist das eine It News!?


 
OMG wenn ihr alle auf euch zugeschnittene News wollt, dann legt euch dementsprechend RSS-Kanäle an.

Ich find die News interessant.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2011)

Zum ersten wird Kim Jong Un alleiniges Staatsoberhaupt, wie es schon immer seit dem Sturz durch die Kim-Familie ist. 
Desweiteren ist über K.J.Un nicht viel bekannt, sein alter wird aber zwischen 20 und 30 Jahren geschätzt. 

Zu der unwissenden Aussage, Nordkoreas Militär ist veraltet, kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich um die 3t größte Armee der Welt handelt, sie über ein reichliches Nukleararsenal verfügt, und laut den USA auch eine starke Marine.

Dem Volk wird es natürlich nicht besser gehen, aber wir können hoffen, dass die Isolation, welche unter K.J.Ill begonnen hat, endet, und sich Nordkorea der Welt wieder teilweise öffnet und ein offenes Bündnis mit seinem kommunistischen Bruder China eingeht.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man sagt 2012 muss es nicht direkt am 1.1 passieren. Also lagen die Entwickler noch weiter daneben.

Hat absolut nichts mit der Realität zu tun und die entwickler sind nicht der 2. Nostradamos.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Joa, die Armee ist außerdem total mies ausgestattet und irgendwie fällt mir auch kein Land (außer vllt. dem Iran^^) ein, das die nennenswert unterstützen kann und will^^


 
Was ist mit China? 

@Blackmamba

3. größte Armee?! Das ich nicht lache.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Joa, die Armee ist außerdem total mies ausgestattet und irgendwie fällt mir auch kein Land (außer vllt. dem Iran^^) ein, das die nennenswert unterstützen kann und will^^



China ist doch der einzige Partner von denen, aber auf die Sache mit Homefront lege ich jetzt nicht besonders viel Wert

mfg


----------



## tfg95 (19. Dezember 2011)

Sehr interessante Gedanken.
Warum geht es der bevölkerung so schlecht? Weil sie so viel ins Militär investieren. Der nächste Krieg wird aber vermutlich zwischen Israel und Iran laufen; eigentlich läuft dieser ja schon.


----------



## Adam West (19. Dezember 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> @Blackmamba
> 
> 3. größte Armee?! Das ich nicht lache.


 
Dann solltest du dich mal informieren, das entspricht nämlich fast den Tatsachen, nur China, USA und Indien sind weiter vorn. Neben 1,2 Mio aktiven Soldaten (China ca. 2,5 mio, USA ca. 1,5 mio und Indien ca, 1,25 mio), hat Nord Korea nämlich ca. 4,5 Reservisten und ist damit, bezogen auf aktive Soldaten, auf Platz 4-5 (fluktuiert stetig mit Russland)


----------



## Seeefe (19. Dezember 2011)

tfg95 schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Gedanken.
> Warum geht es der bevölkerung so schlecht? Weil sie so viel ins Militär investieren. Der nächste Krieg wird aber vermutlich zwischen Israel und Iran laufen; eigentlich läuft dieser ja schon.


 
Das ist nicht der einzige Grund.

@Adam West

Russland hast du vergessen.


----------



## Adam West (19. Dezember 2011)

Ne, hab noch schnell edited  Aber wie gesagt, ob nun 3.- 4. oder 5. stärkste nimmt sich nicht viel. Bei dem Budget und der Größe des Landes ist das dennoch beachtlich, wie ich finde!

ps.: Das ist doch keine News, das ist ne lustig zufällige Rumpelkammertatsache^^ Gehört hier doch nicht her


----------



## Andrej (19. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Joa, die Armee ist außerdem total mies ausgestattet und irgendwie fällt mir auch kein Land (außer vllt. dem Iran^^) ein, das die nennenswert unterstützen kann und will^^



Soweit ich weis,waren die in Vietnam,Irak,Afghanistan auch schlecht Ausgerüstet,habe aber den Krieg gewonnen.

Nord-und Südkorea müssen sich wieder vereinigen und ein Korea bilden,stellt sich nur die Frage,ob die usa das Erlauben.Da bei der Vereinigung von Nord-und Südkorea,den usa ein Feind fehlen wird und damit auch die  Legitimation und ein Grund  für die Stationierung der Truppen auf dem koreanischen Festland.Ich glaube nicht das die usa die "Kontrolle" über Asien verlieren möchten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Dezember 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich mal informieren, das entspricht nämlich fast den Tatsachen, nur China, USA und Indien sind weiter vorn. Neben 1,2 Mio aktiven Soldaten (China ca. 2,5 mio, USA ca. 1,5 mio und Indien ca, 1,25 mio), hat Nord Korea nämlich ca. 4,5 Reservisten und ist damit, bezogen auf aktive Soldaten, auf Platz 4-5 (fluktuiert stetig mit Russland)


 
Quelle? Und bitte nicht wikipedia. Meine Informationen wurden den Tagesthemen entnommen, die denke ich doch nicht falsch liegen werden. Ansonsten will ich meine GEZ zurück.


----------



## Sethnix (19. Dezember 2011)

Wegen der Wiedervereinigungs sache:
Erstmal müssten die sich dafür den Frieden erklären (sind offiziel immer noch im Krieg), außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass Südkorea das so toll finden würde, wenn die Wirtschaft erstmal den Bach runter geht (auf gesamt Korea bezogen)


----------



## sudfaisl (19. Dezember 2011)

> Zu der unwissenden Aussage, Nordkoreas Militär ist veraltet, kann ich  nur sagen, dass es sich um die 3t größte Armee der Welt handelt, sie  über ein reichliches Nukleararsenal verfügt, und laut den USA auch eine  starke Marine.



Nur weil die Armee groß ist, heißt es nicht, dass sie nicht veraltet ist. 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist sie sehr gefährlich - eben wegen ihrere unvorstellbaren Größe.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Dezember 2011)

Schöne nordkoreanische Landschaften. Sie sind dem Betriebssystem Red Star OS 2.0 entnommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC GAMER (19. Dezember 2011)

Einfall für Galileo mystery und aiman abdallah
tot im Zug
ein Videospiel sieht in die Zukunft
und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## poiu (19. Dezember 2011)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Wegen der Wiedervereinigungs sache:
> Erstmal müssten die sich dafür den Frieden erklären (sind offiziel immer noch im Krieg), außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass Südkorea das so toll finden würde, wenn die Wirtschaft erstmal den Bach runter geht (auf gesamt Korea bezogen)



es gibt einen guten  süd Koreanischen Film zum THema Korea Krieg -> Brotherhood wirklich sehenswert und gut gemacht, hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als einige Hollywood blockbuster der letzten Zeit. 

alle die schreien: Nord Korea ist eine Diktatur, war Süd Korea übrigens die meiste Zeit auch, erst seit ende der 80er gab es wieder erste Demokratische Ansätze.

zur News:

na aj nicht wirklich eine News, eher was für die Rumpelkammer 

Hab das Spiel letzens bei Steam geschossen und verstehe denn Rummel nicht ganz, war eher enttäuscht   gescripteter 08/15 shooter mit einer an denn Haaren herbeigezogenen Story


----------



## Allwisser (19. Dezember 2011)

ein trailer auf deutsch wäre natürlich besser gewesen. sind ja hier schließlich in deutschland.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Dezember 2011)

Der Diktator ist Tot, es lebe der Diktator. Kim Jong Il ist weg, Kim Jong Un rückt nach. Solange man sich dieses Clans nicht entledigt, fürchte Ich, wird Nordkorea ein Schurkenstaat bleiben.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Dezember 2011)

Andrej schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis,waren die in Vietnam,Irak,Afghanistan auch schlecht Ausgerüstet,habe aber den Krieg gewonnen.
> 
> Nord-und Südkorea müssen sich wieder vereinigen und ein Korea bilden,stellt sich nur die Frage,ob die usa das Erlauben.Da bei der Vereinigung von Nord-und Südkorea,den usa ein Feind fehlen wird und damit auch die  Legitimation und ein Grund  für die Stationierung der Truppen auf dem koreanischen Festland.Ich glaube nicht das die usa die "Kontrolle" über Asien verlieren möchten.


 
Ich hab mich zwar mti N-Korea und der Armeestärke vertan, aber das was du schreibst ist ja völlig..... 

Vietnam, ja da haben die Amis eins aufn Deckeln bekommen, wobei die Vietnamesen wahrscheinlich auch von den Russen utnerstützt worden ist. Aber Irak, Afghanistan? Die haben doch net gewonnen.

Nord und Süd Korea sind verfeindet. Die werden nicht von den Amis auseinandergehalten. Die ballern doch ab und zu noch aufeinander. Außerdem haben beide total verschiedene Staatsformen und sind unterschiedlich weit entwickelt.


----------



## the_pierced (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, das hier der kalte Krieg nach wie vor weiterläuft. Erst wars in Deutschland mit Ost und West (hinter Ostdeutschland stehen die Russen bzw eigentlich die Ideologie des Kommunismus, hinter Westdeutschland die Aliierten), in Vietnam wars das selbe. Nordvietnam warens die Russen und zu unterstützung der Südvietnamesen haben sich die Amis ins Spiel geworfen.

Und in Korea detto. In Nordkorea steckt wieder die kommunistische Ideologie, allerdings ausgehend von China, und die Weltpolizei USA beschützt wiederum Südkorea. Das Geplänkel zieht sich also seit gut 66 Jahren dahin und es wird so weitergehen...

So sehe ich das.


----------



## Andrej (19. Dezember 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zwar mti N-Korea und der Armeestärke vertan, aber das was du schreibst ist ja völlig.....
> 
> Vietnam, ja da haben die Amis eins aufn Deckeln bekommen, wobei die Vietnamesen wahrscheinlich auch von den Russen utnerstützt worden ist. Aber Irak, Afghanistan? Die haben doch net gewonnen.
> 
> Nord und Süd Korea sind verfeindet. Die werden nicht von den Amis auseinandergehalten. Die ballern doch ab und zu noch aufeinander. Außerdem haben beide total verschiedene Staatsformen und sind unterschiedlich weit entwickelt.



Nun ich weis nicht,aber nach einem Sieg der amis im Irak und Afghanistan sieht es nicht grade aus.Sie verlassen den Irak obwohl das Land im Chaos versinkt,dass erinnert mehr an Vietnam,nur in der Wüste.In Afghanistan sind die Talliban immer noch da.Also von Siegen kann man nicht sprechen.

DDR und BRD hatten auch zwei unterschiedliche Staatsformen.

Keiner der Staaten möchte seinen Einfluss in der Region verlieren,nicht die usa und nicht China,deshalb ist es wichtig Spannung in der Region aufrecht zu erhallten,um seine Interesse durchzusetzen.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Amis haben ihre Ziele erreicht, die Irakischen Truppen wurden besiegt genau wie die Thaliban abgesetzt worden sind und dann haben die nicht gewonnen?  Ob das Land nun im Chaos versinkt oder nicht ist ne ganz andere Sache. Nach dem WW2 gabs immernoch Nazis und trotzdem haben die Amis und Russen gewonnen.

Süd Korea und Nord Korea sind zwei föllig andere Staaten die nicht mehr zusammen wollen, außer vllt. die Nordkoreanische Bevölkerung.
Man muss noch dazu sagen, Japan ist bei N-Korea genau so verhasst wie die Amis^^


----------



## derP4computer (19. Dezember 2011)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Zum ersten wird Kim Jong Un alleiniges Staatsoberhaupt, wie es schon immer seit dem Sturz durch die Kim-Familie ist.
> Desweiteren ist über K.J.Un nicht viel bekannt, sein alter wird aber zwischen 20 und 30 Jahren geschätzt.
> 
> Zu der unwissenden Aussage, Nordkoreas Militär ist veraltet, kann ich nur sagen, *dass es sich um die 3t größte Armee der Welt handelt, sie über ein reichliches Nukleararsenal verfügt, und laut den USA auch eine starke Marine.*
> ...


 Trotz ihrer enormen zahlenmäßigen Stärke gehört die KVA zu den  rückständigsten und am schlechtesten ausgerüsteten Armeen der Welt. Quelle


----------



## Seeefe (19. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Trotz ihrer enormen zahlenmäßigen Stärke gehört die KVA zu den  rückständigsten und am schlechtesten ausgerüsteten Armeen der Welt. Quelle


 
Naja trotzdem sprechen Atomwaffen für sich


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Dezember 2011)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Zu der unwissenden Aussage, Nordkoreas Militär ist veraltet, kann ich nur sagen, *  dass es sich um die 3t größte Armee der Welt handelt, sie über ein reichliches Nukleararsenal verfügt, und laut den USA auch eine starke Marine.*


 
Laut den USA hatte der Irak auch Massenvernichtungswaffen. 
Aber es wurden nie solche Waffen gefunden. 

Man sollte nicht alles glauben was die USA erzählt.

Außerdem ist diese Armee eine der am schlechtesten ausgerüsteten Armeen der WElt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2011)

Die haben dort ja auch eine humane Wehrdienstzeit die ja nur 10 Jahre dauert, da wäre genug Armee vorhanden auch wenn die mit Dosen und Schuhen werfen würden.  
Ein Despot ist gegangen und sein Lehrling kommt, daher wird sich dort wohl wenig ändern da die ja auch eher Statisten sind.


----------



## derP4computer (19. Dezember 2011)

> da wäre genug Armee vorhanden auch wenn die mit Dosen und Schuhen werfen würden.


Und nach jeder Pyramide gibts ein Bier. 
Die letzten Worte von dem Alt Kim waren: Ich bin dein Vater.


----------



## Westcoast (19. Dezember 2011)

der junge sohn des verstorbenen diktators ist an der macht, er ist so wie sein papa. nordkoreaner haben zwar viele soldaten, diese sind schlecht bewaffnet. man kann aber auch kriege gewinnen, durch die masse. koreaner sollen an die 4 atomsprengköpfe haben, laut CIA. 
die koreaner testen ja diese langstreckenraketen, momentan komme diese maximal 200KM bis 300KM. in 10 jahren sieht es wieder anders aus, da werden bestimmt längere strecken zurückgelegt werden können.

die nordkoreaner müssen zu 70% hungern und sind sehr arm. Nordkoreaner haben immer versucht durch probaganda, also durch ihre angebliche waffenüberlegenheit, geld von westlichen ländern zu bekommen.

in der hinsicht geht es den südkoreanern besser, sie verdienen mehr pro kopf. 

die entwickler von Homefront wollen wohl an der lage kapital ziehen.

die USA haben natürlich nicht immer recht, der weltfrieden kommt nicht an erster stelle, sondern oft ihre eigenen Vorteile.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Einfall für Galileo mystery und aiman abdallah
> tot im Zug
> ein Videospiel sieht in die Zukunft
> und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?


 
Endlich wer, der meine Meldung vollauf verstanden hat. ^^

Ein paar nehmen sie ja leider bierernst ... das hier war halt das erste, das mir beim lesen des Ganzen auf Spiegel.de in den Sinn kam.


----------



## Brehministrator (19. Dezember 2011)

Weiß nicht, ob es hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber der gute Mann heißt *"Kim Jong Il"*, mit "o" statt "u"... Ich weiß, das ist nur ne Kleinigkeit. Aber wer von uns hätte es schon gerne, wenn man einfach einen Buchtstaben im Namen vertauschen würde? 

Edit: Ge0wned - Hatte mich erst selber bei der Korrektur vertippt ^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Für alle die schon Kim Jong-Il looking at things geil fanden: gibts auch vom Neuen 
kim jong-un looking at things


----------



## DaStash (19. Dezember 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Einfall für Galileo mystery und aiman abdallah
> tot im Zug
> ein Videospiel sieht in die Zukunft
> und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?


Hahaha, wie geil. 
Aber mal im ernst, mit einer User-News hat das hier nicht wirklich viel zu tun.  

MfG


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund von zu viel Spam geschlossen. Den Sinn der News möge bitte jeder selbst ergründen.


----------

